# Not your usual project - but something you might find interesting.



## jpdenver (Jun 27, 2022)

Greetings from Denver, CO.

I am a semi-retired electrical engineer that started working with a Sherline Lathe and Mill about 10 years ago.  
Most of my projects have been in small scale steam - model boats (RC) etc. 

As I reach "fuller retirement" I started looking for a longer term project that would occupy my time. 

I have chosen to construct a reasonable replica of the 1899 Locomobile Model 1 Stanley Stanhope. 

I have started a comprehensive build log:
https://poppapope-steamcar.blogspot.com/ 

I just thought some of you might find it interesting to follow.

Regards to all,
JPDenver


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 27, 2022)

Sanitary arrangements?  As in gas station bathrooms? Let's hope not


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 27, 2022)

Very ambitious build.  I love your workmanship.  I'll be following regularly.


----------



## benmychree (Jun 27, 2022)

I drove one of those around a city block once in Petaluma Ca. It was a side tiller model rather than the front tiller shown, which, due to steering geometry had a tendency to oversteer and flip over on turns.  The car belonged to my friend Bill Marsh.


----------



## jpdenver (Jun 28, 2022)

Thanks for the kind response.  I will post some pictures here as I go along but the details will be in my blog. 

The Side Tiller models came out as the Model 2, I think that there was a lot of "Borrowing of Patents" during 
this time and they may have needed to change from the center tiller to avoid issues with others. 

Regards to all - 

Jim Pope
JPDenver
Denver, CO
USA


----------



## benmychree (Jun 28, 2022)

jpdenver said:


> Thanks for the kind response.  I will post some pictures here as I go along but the details will be in my blog.
> 
> The Side Tiller models came out as the Model 2, I think that there was a lot of "Borrowing of Patents" during
> this time and they may have needed to change from the center tiller to avoid issues with others.
> ...


We had a group back in the 1980s "the "Steam Power Club" back in the 1980s in the SF Bay Area; my friend was a member and enticed me to join, another member was Dick Richardson, he had a front tiller model; I was told that he turned his over at least twice, other members were Bill Bessler, of the Bessler Corp who flew the steam airplane at the Oakland airport and was successor to the Doble Corp, also Barney Becker who worked for Doble/Bessler his whole working life and campaigned Doble E 13 for many years, and lots of other interesting people.


----------



## jpdenver (Aug 22, 2022)

August 22 - Progress so far 

The chassis is mostly complete, still have a lot to do with body panels and the like. 

I have started on the engine, you may want to take a look now and then.

https://poppapope-steamcar.blogspot.com/ 

Here is a pic of the chassis on my driveway.

Thanks for reading - 
Regards,

Jim Pope
Denver, CO USA


----------

